# Mini Lathe Carriage Stop



## YYCHM (Mar 2, 2019)

Decided it was time to make a carriage stop for my 7 X 12.






It fits the bed way better than the image depicts.  I just hung it on loosely to take the picture.






With the measuring, laying out, sawing and milling it took me the better part of a day LOL.

Had one measuring ooops with the way V that caused me to have to start from scratch.

I know... trivial stuff on a real mill.  Not so trivial on a mini mill.

I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Janger (Mar 2, 2019)

Now you need a mini mill vise stop. I need one too... I think that 1x1 square you just bought might be a good place to start.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 2, 2019)

Janger said:


> Now you need a mini mill vise stop.



What's a vice stop?


----------



## Janger (Mar 2, 2019)

It lets you take your part out of the vise and put it back in in exactly the same position. Or make multiple parts. There are a great many different kinds. 

I was thinking of this kind:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vise-jaw-w...ises-Fits-jaw-3-8-1-Made-in-USA-/121115884003

But here is another and some discussion. 
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/milling-vise-stop.761/ 

John Conroy posted one that he made - it's really cool. 
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/workholding-stop-for-kurt-milling-vise.856/#post-8211


----------



## Brian H (Mar 10, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Decided it was time to make a carriage stop for my 7 X 12.
> 
> View attachment 4543
> 
> ...




Nice! I just got my new Lathe (8x16 chinese lathe) and that is the top project on my list. 
I feel we need to get to know each other, we have very similar equipment and could help each other out. Now if only you weren't 7 hours away...LOL


----------

